# HDMI Audio Issue



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

Just bought a new Toshiba LCD HDTV Toshiba 50L1400U using existing other components. Here is the issue....when connecting the Blu-Ray player to the TV via a HDMI cable audio is only coming from the internal TV speakers (when they have been turned on in the setup area-no audio with them turned off) and not the Bose CineMate Series II like the cable does. The RCA audio cables go from the cable box to the Bose. Everything came through the Bose system with the old Toshiba LCD HDTV. I have switched the input from HDMI1 to HDMI2 for the Blu-Ray player. 

It seems that since the cable box is the only unit hooked to the Bose system that is the only one working with the Bose. This is not the way it was before. With the old TV we switched input sources and all worked like normal.

Any help??


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like an audio setting on the new TV. When you open up the menu then Sound and Digital Audio Output what options do you have?


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

The 2 selections are audio format and audio delay. Under audio format there are PCM and auto for choices. There are also a few HDMI settings elsewhere in the setup, non of which to I understand what they do/affect. 

What concerns me is there is no way for the audio to get from the Blu-Ray player/TV to go through the Bose. There is no connection at all between the 3. If I remember that the Blu-Ray player was hooked to the cable box via HDMI cable and the cable box was connected to the old TV via RCA/colorstream connections but that gave a terrible picture on the new TV. I had to pick up another HDMI cable to connect the player to the TV.

I was going to the TV's owners manual but it's too large.


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

I just hooked this setup up like the old TV with the HDMI cable coming from the player to the cable box/RCA's from cable box to the TV. Cable worked as designed all be it with a poorer picture but the player still would only send audio to the internal TV speakers.

The cable box is also overriding the audio. The cable box must be turned off to get the audio from cable to stop. 

I am at a complete loss here...........I am probably missing something very basic but I have no clue. The player sounds like through the TV speakers.


----------



## shayne54 (Jun 20, 2014)

You need to use an optical out cable from the TV to the Bose. That should solve your issues.


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, our Bose unit does not have that option. It only has RCA inputs.


----------



## shayne54 (Jun 20, 2014)

According to Bose's website the CineMate Series II includes a digital (optical) input. Maybe yours is an older model? If that is the case, short of adding a receiver to your setup, I don't see how your going to get what you want. What model of DVD player did you buy?


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

Correct, our Bose system is over 5 years old. It seems they have since updated it and that's what I was afraid of. Never used a receiver before. Would that be less expensive than updating the Bose?

The Blu-Ray player is the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 Smart Wi-Fi 3D Blu-Ray Player (2013 model).


----------



## shayne54 (Jun 20, 2014)

Something like this might work:

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=104&cp_id=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=6884&seq=1&format=2

It would allow you to run an optical out to that converter and then RCA cables to your bose.


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

Would this box connect to the TV via an optical cable and then to the Bose via RCA's and then send audio to the Bose for anything that was sent to the TV...i.e. cable or Blu-Ray? Right now the Bose is connected to the cable box via the RCA's. I tried connecting the Bose RCA's directly to the TV in the ColorStreamHD RCA connections but got no sound at all.


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

The Blu-Ray player does have an optical plug. In order to get audio from the player would I need to connect the HDMI cable from the player to the TV and then the optical cable/converter box to the Bose sysytem?


----------



## shayne54 (Jun 20, 2014)

Actually, I am not certain the adapter would work for your situation. As per monoprice's website the adapter only works when the input is 2 channel audio. If your TV outputs 5.1 audio the Bose wouldn't work.


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

Then upgrading the Bose system that offers the optical plug would not work either?

Would adding a receiver like you stated previously work?


----------



## shayne54 (Jun 20, 2014)

Either of those options should work. Adding the receiver should be cheaper than upgrading the Bose. However, there might be other options that I am overlooking. Hopefully someone else can chime in and add to the conversation.


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

I certainly appreciate the feedback. I thought I was going crazy!


----------



## shayne54 (Jun 20, 2014)

I found this for even cheaper:

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Optical-Analog-Converter-Adapter/dp/B005DIRI6I/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1405797024&sr=1-1&keywords=digital+optical+converter

It should work with your TV since your TV outputs PCM.


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you for the link.

Just for clarification....to use this I would get an optical cable, plug one end into the back of the TV, the other end into the converter, the Bose RCA's into the converter and then the Bose system would play whatever source the TV is seeing? The RCA outputs would no longer be plugged into the cable box to the Bose.


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

I get a bit weary with real inexpensive electronic items so I bucked up a bit for a converter. This one is very highly rated and comes with a 6ft. optical cable. A few people used it for just what I want to do. Sure beats having to buy another Bose system. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005K2TXMO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Again, thanks for the help shayne54.


----------



## shayne54 (Jun 20, 2014)

No problem. It should do the trick!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

FiiO is a popular brand for budget headphone amps. Their DAC looks good. 

Setup is very simple:
BDP/HD-Cable -> HDMI -> TV -> optical -> DAC -> Stereo Audio -> Bose

Good luck. You may want a universal remote for easier control.


----------



## modular (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, the converter worked like a charm!! All audio going straight from the TV to the Bose system. Must be why Bose added the optical plug to the system we have.


----------



## shayne54 (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome, I am glad this worked out for you. Much cheaper than replacing the Bose or buying a receiver.


----------

